# Using Sand With Fx5?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i have a 120 gallon tank with black gravel im using the fx5 cannister. I really wanna change my gravel over to sand and was wondering if i can do that with the fx5? or will the intake suck all the sand up? i really know nothing about sand any help will be much appreciated


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi..
playsand looks super great but that is all..
its to much work to clean that sh!t and you can damage the glass when you clean the tank from the inside..
and you can t clean the filter media and tubes after that..did you think what would hapend when the fish starts to fight..


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

well i had 6 rbp but they all ate eachother till i had one left so now i dont have ne aggressive fish in my tank im just more curious about how the sand works if the sand will be ok with the filter


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

it wont work..I ve had playsand in my aquarium before and trust me it ruind my pump..


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i keep seeing pool filter sand will that work


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It can be done... but you want to keep your filter intake up off the sand as much as possible, and direct your output to not kick up sand.

I would also suggest using a filter sock over the input to protect your pump in the canister. Easiest thing would be to use a sump, as then the sand just settles in your first compartment.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

[sub]Thanks man. What sand would be best? Can I change over the gravel to sannd without taking out fish? I was hoping to just take out like 50% of water[/sub]
[sub]
[/sub]


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

O yah I also tried using a sock over my intake before and it made my filter run slow and barely work I even tried a nylon pantyhose and same thing happened.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Whatever sand you like the look of personally. look around for tips on homedepot or play sand as I have no experience with it.

I would take the fish out and put them in a few buckets.... as it will make a mess when you remove the gravel, and even more of a mess when you add sand. If you have things lined up you can prob tackle it in a few hours and get the fish back in, and have cloudy water for half a day. Most of my sand experience is in saltwater tanks but...

A few tips would be:
Gravel vac the gravel as much as possible before you start to remove it, it will reduce the debris and waste you stir up.

Wash the new sand in a bucket just jam a garden hose around until clear water spills out the top. Dont skimp here, as it will help tons when you add the sand.

When you add the sand (that you have already washed extensively) Its best to not "pour" it from the top of the tank. Use a tupperware or large cup to slowly lower the sand to the bottom of the tank, and then gently pour it out under water as close to the bottom as possible.

Have some filter floss or pad around and a few extra powerheads... you can wrap the intake and make a temporary filter to remove the sand cloud and not trash your normal filters. make sure the powerheads dont fall into the sand and make more of a mess.

You will prob loose 50% of the water in water siphoning and cleaning anyways, so dont discard it first. When you add water, you can use a bowl sitting on the sand to deflect the stream of water and prevent it from stirring up the sand.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay thanks alot for all the help man I appreciate it. Is play sand the same as pool filter sand or is that different all together


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If the filter sock was that bad, then just move the intake up as far as possible.... you might have to play with the output to help keep the sand down and away from the intake. I def wouldnt run the canister until your smaller powerhead filters have cleared up the debris.

All sand will be a different combination of minerals and crushed rock...

THIS was one of the better articles I found.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for that article man that was perfect. thanks for all ur help.. just one more question i see there play sand but no pool filter sand are the same do you know ? or is that diff all together i keep seeing people say pool filter sand is best


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They are both the same prob... pool filter sand is prob screened to be more uniform in size


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

oh ok thanks man


----------

